# 2011 madone's are online



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

2011 madone are on trek's website


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

The paint schemes and colors on the 2011 are not as nice as 2010. I am probably going to get flamed for saying this but I noticed that the Madones around the time of 04-05 did not have the nicest paint schemes, and once Lance left, the Madones started looking better in terms of color (more solid colors in the non P1 choices). Now with Lance back again, I think the Madones are starting to look, what's the word, retro in a bad way. Why all the 2 or 3 color paint with patterns and stripes? The 07-08 line had mostly one color paint jobs that looked the most classy. Just my observation and opinion.


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*.....*

....
WTF?
bad paint & tct carbon on 5 series,
love my 08 more and more every year.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

yawn....call me when P1 relaunches.


----------



## 18usc371 (May 20, 2010)

P! was up and running last night - though I can't the right link right now. I built the same bike I just ordered in June - price was up almost exactly $100 for the exact same spec. The SSL build was only $150 more than non-SSL, or $250 than a 2010 Madone 6.9. They also spec'ed shimano wheels and fizik saddles.


----------



## heydtj (Jul 24, 2010)

Going to check these out!


----------



## 18usc371 (May 20, 2010)

I need to revise my previous numbers. I posted earlier the prices for 2011 as +100 and +250 compared to 2010. But that was when I went through 2011 P1 when it was only a few hours old and the main link was inoperable. I just built my 2010 6.9 to the 2011 6.5 and 6.9SSL with the same spec: My 2010 6.9 - $4401, 2011 6.5 - $4584, 2011 6.9SSL - $4845.

Thus +183 increase in same build, +444 for an SSL. $100 of that is the paint, my paint was the "Solid Team Logos" (not deluxe) for $420. The same in 2011 is $525 - both 6.5 and 6.9SSL. I


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

MANTEIGA said:


> ....
> WTF?
> bad paint & tct carbon on 5 series,
> love my 08 more and more every year.


Quoted for truth,


----------

